
India no longer home to largest number of poor people in the world. Nigeria is - aphextron
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2018/07/10/india-is-no-longer-home-to-the-largest-number-of-poor-people-in-the-world-nigeria-is/
======
pmdulaney
Wow. Nigeria has less than 15% of the population of India, so its percentage
of poor people must be about 7 times greater.

